# فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً : لاهوت المسيح، ردا على محمود داود



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*الرد الصوتي للأخ remo2010*​*
**يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

*​*هل النص " فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً " يشهد لألوهية المسيح؟ الرد على محمود داود


Col_2:9  فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. * *


  سلام ملك السلام ، اليوم سنستمع إلى تسجيل لشخص مسلم يتخذه المسلمون "   أستاذا " و " معلماً " ، يعلمهم المسيحية، وسترون ما هو مستوى الأساتذة   لديهم فضلا عن التلاميذ، وسأضع التسجيل وهو قصير وسأرد كتابة عليه في هذا   الموضوع ، وغير مسموح لأي مسلم بالنقاش إلا هو نفسه .* 
*   التسجيل هنا : http://www.mediafire.com/?uudr2c6m942j2kh*


*في البداية قرأ النص " فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً " وقال ان   الحلول هنا هو في " يسوع " وبعدا أكّدَ على كلمة جسدياً " ، ثم خرج علينا   بإستنتاج بهلواني وقال " إذن بذلك هو حد اللاهوت في الجسد ... وهو بذلك   يبرهن على أن اللاهوت محدود "!

تعليقي :* *
  هل رأيتم مدى السخف والعتة الذي قاله؟ من أين جاء بأن اللاهوت محدود ؟ هل   سمعتم احد من الآباء قال بمثل هذا الكلام ؟ صدقوني، تلاميذي في مدارس   الأحد لو سمعوا هذا الكلام الذي قاله " أستاذهم " لضحكوا عليه إلى أن يصلوا   لعمره الآن! هَزُلت، نكمل..

  بعد هذا يسأل سؤالا منطقياً ويقول " هل في أي حاجة تؤكد على ذلك ؟ .. نعم   " أي انه سيأتي بدليل يؤكد على ما قاله ( اللاهوت محدود )!! تخيلوا أنه   سيأتي بدليل على هذا السخف!، هل تعلمون ما هو الدليل الذي سيأتي به ؟ ،   سيأتي بإقتباس من كتاب للبابا شنودة الثالث! ياللهول!! تخيلوا انه يريد أن   يستخرج عبارة " اللاهوت محدود " من كتاب للبابا!! هل رأيتم مستوى أضحل من   هذا ؟ عموما، فلنكمل لنرى ماذا سيقول ..* *

  بعد هذا أتي بإقتباس من كلام البابا شنودة في كتاب " بدع حديثة " في صفحة 151 :* 








*ثم بعد ذلك علّق وقال " إذن هذا الأمر لم يكن فقط من خواص يسوع " أي أنه   يقول أن البابا يقول " الله يحل بملء لاهوته في السماء وعلى الأرض "   وبالتالي ، فلا دليل في هذا النص يشهد لألوهية المسيح لان الحلول في السماء   والأرض والمسيح!!

وهنا لنا تعليقات :*​ *
1. هو إما قد غفل عنه شيء أو أنه يعرفه وقد دلّس على من يسمعه وانا اُرجح   انه قد غفل عنه شيء، لأن هذا مستواه الضحل دائماً، قداسة البابا يقول (   ركزوا على اللون الأخضر الآن ) أن المسيح ملء لاهوته في كل مكان : في   السماء وعلى الأرض! والمسلم يقول أن البابا يقول هذا عن " الله " وهذا خطأ   فالكلام حرفيا عن ملء لاهوت المسيح ، ولاحظوا الملون بالأخضر ستجدوا ان   الـ"بدعة" والبابا يتكلمون أصلا عن ملء لاهوت المسيح وحلوله، وهذا يوضح ان   المسلم هذا لا يفهم ما يقرأ، فالبابا ومن يرد عليه قد أثبتا لاهوت المسيح   ويقول البابا عنه ( اي عن حلول ملء لاهوت المسيح ) انه يحل في السماء وعلى   الأرض.

2. البابا يتكلم هنا عن عدم محدودية اللاهوت، فكيف كان يقول المسلم أن   اللاهوت محدود ؟ بل والأغرب من هذا وهو أمراً مضحكاً ، ان المسلم يستشهد   بقداسة البابا ( الذي يقول بأن اللاهوت غير محدود ) على قوله بأن اللاهوت   محدود!!، هل رأيتم مستوى أضحل من هذا؟!* *

3. من نفس كتاب قداسة البابا صفحة 119 و 220 يقول :* 
​






*هل قرأتم عبارة " كلا مستحيل أن يكون لنا ملء  المسيح لاهوتياً!! "، وهل رأيتم كم التأكيدات على ان المسيح به كل ملء  اللاهوت ؟ فكيف تستشهد بكتاب به ما يخالف ما تريده ؟*

*5.* *تفسير قداسة البابا نفسه لهذه الآية في كتابة " لاهوت المسيح "، ساقتبس أجزاء من هذا الكتاب :**  ولو لم يكن  هو الله ، ما كانت تصلح كفارته إطلاقاً ، لأنها استمدت عدم  محدوديتها لكونه  إلهاً غير محدود ، قال عنه الرسول إنه " فيه يحل كل ملء  اللاهوت جسدياً " (  1كو2 : 9 ).



 ( كو2 : 7 ، 8 ) حيث يقول القديس بولس  الرسول عن السيد المسيح " فإنه فيه  يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً " . ويزيد  هذه الآية قوة عبارة " كل ملء  اللاهوت " . فإن كان المسيح فيه كل ملء  اللاهوت ، إذن لا ينقصه شئ وهو  الله ، وليس إله غيره ، لأن خارج كل الملء  لا يوجد شئ . * *وعبارة جسدياً تعنى أن هذا اللاهوت أخذ جسداً  ، أو ظهر في  الجسد ، كما توضح الآية السابقة ( 1تى3 : 16 ) . ويوضحها  أيضاً قول الرسول  لما حدث أنه " من ميليتس أرسل إلى أفسس واستدعي كهنة  الكنيسة " ( أع20 : 17  )

*​*وأريدكم أن تلاحظوا أن قداسة البابا قد  فسر كلمة " جسدياً " وقال ان معناها أن اللاهوت اخذ جسداً، وهذا المسلم  يقول ان الكلمة تعني أن اللاهوت محدوداً، وللعلم فهذا الكتاب معه!، فهل  رأيتم كيف يضحك على المسلمين ؟!
* 

*

بعد هذا يستشهد بنص :* *

2Ch 6:18  لأنه هل يسكن الله حقا مع الإنسان على الأرض؟ هوذا السماوات وسماء السماوات لا تسعك فكم بالأقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت! * *

ويعلق عليه ويقول أن إذا كانت السماوات وسماء السماوات لا تسع الإله فكم  بالأقل هذا البيت ،، ويكمل ويقول " أيهما أكبر ؟! حتى لو كان البيت هايكون  أكبر من جسد يسوع على الأقل  فكيف يحوي جسد يسوع كل ملء اللاهوت "..* *


وتعليقي :* *

أنا اسف على هذا السفة الذي جعلتكم تسمعوه، حقيقي أنا اسف، فهو يعتبر أن  اللاهوت عبارة عن شيء مادي يمكن ان يوضع في مكان ويغلق عليه ...إلخ!! معلش،  سامحوه ، دا استاذهم! الظاهر انه بيقيس بالكيلو!* *



ثم بعد ذلك يقول أن النص الذي قاله بولس الرسول ينافي الكتاب المقدس،،، * * ، هذا على أساس ان كلام بولس الرسول مش في الكتاب المقدس! :new6:   سامحوه، فهو أستاذهم..
* 
*

ثم بعد ذلك يستشهد بالنصوص :* *

Jdg 6:34  و* *لبس روح الرب جدعون فضرب بالبوق, فاجتمع أبيعزر وراءه. 
2Ch 24:20  ولبس روح الله زكريا بن يهوياداع الكاهن فوقف فوق الشعب وقال لهم: [هكذا يقول الله: لماذا تتعدون وصايا الرب فلا تفلحون؟ لأنكم تركتم الرب قد ترككم]. 


ويقول : فهل هم كدا آلهه ؟! لا أبدا!!!* *

تعليقي : وهل قال أحد انهم آلهه لكي توافقنا!! وهل رأى أحدكم هنا عبارة "  يحل كل ملء اللاهوت " ؟؟ أرأيتم كيف يخدعون المسلمين ويضحكون عليهم ؟ هؤلاء  هم من يعلموهم * * ...



يستشهد أيضاً بالنصوص : * *

Eze 36:27  وأجعل * *روحي في داخلكم, وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون أحكامي وتعملون بها. 
Num 24:2  ورفع بلعام عينيه ورأى إسرائيل حالا حسب أسباطه فكان عليه روح الله 



ثم بعد ذلك يستشهد بالنص :* *

Rom 8:9  أما أنتم فلستم تحيون في الجسد، بل في الروح، لأن روح الله حال فيكم. ومن لم يكن فيه روح المسيح فما هو من خاصته.  * *
( الترجمة اليسوعية )

ليستخدم كلمة " روح الله * *حال فيكم  " ، ونسى عديم العلم ان الفكرة كلها تكمن في عبارة " ملء اللاهوت جسدياً  .. ، فهذا النص الذي إستشهد به ، لا يوجد به " ملء " ولا يوجد به " اللاهوت  " ولا يوجد به " جسدياً " ومع ذلك يسشتهد به، وصدق من قال أن " كله عند  العرب صابون "..
* 
*فلنكمل،،،


بعد ذلك، نبهه أحد المسلمين إلى لفظة " فإنه * *فيه  يحل كل ملء اللاهوت " ليأتي بدليل يوجد به هذه اللفظة، فقال عديم الفهم أن  الرب يسوع المسيح عندما كان في الهيكل وقرأ من سفر أشعياء قال " روح السيد  الرب عليّ " ، وبعدها قال أنه قد اتي  بنصوص كثيرة فيها لفظ " روح الرب على " وأنه قد اتي بنص بها لفظ " حال فيكم  " ولا يعرف استاذهم أن المشكلة ليست " في " او " على " بل هى في أن يجد نص  يقول " يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً " على شخص آخر غير المسيح ، وغير  هذا فكلامه كله في غير محله إذ انه لم يجد نص مساوي لهذا عن أي شخص آخر ...


بعد ذلك يستشهد بالنص :* *

Eph 4:6  إله وآب واحد للكل، الذي على الكل وبالكل * *وفي كلكم. 


أولا : لنا سؤال في المقدمة،،* *
أين هنا تكلم عن " يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت " ؟ كونه لا يعرف الفارق فهذه مشكلته!


ثانيا : نحن بالفعل الإله فينا عن طريق سر الإفخارستيّا فهل المسلم لا يعرف بهذا ؟ ألم يقرأ :* *

1Co 11:27  إذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في * *جسد الرب ودمه. 

وعن هذا السر قال الكتاب المقدس ايضاً :* *

Joh 6:56  من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في و* *أنا فيه. 


فإن كان الذي يعلمهم جاهلاً ، فكم وكم الذين يعلمهم ؟!! هل عرفتم لماذا لا يفهم المسلمون الكتاب المقدس ؟* *


فهذا الحلول هو بالنعمة والإيمان في المؤمنين كما يقول الكتاب المقدس :* *

Eph_3:17   ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم.* *
( أرجو ألا يفهم النص على أن المسيح سيُحَد في عضلة القلب! صدقوني ممكن يفهمها كدا!، عادي ، مسلم! )



ويقول أمبروسيستر ( ق. 4 ) تعليقاً على هذا النص المقدس في رسالته لأهل أفسس :* 

*God  the Father owes his existence to no one. Hence he is declared to be  “over all” and “through all.” He is “through all” in the sense that all  things come from him. Necessarily he will be “over all” the things that  come from him. And God is “in all,” that is, dwelling in all the faithful. For he is in us by our confession, because we confess him, and he has given us his own Spirit, through which without doubt he is dwelling in us. He is not in the same sense dwelling in unbelievers who deny that he is the Father of Christ.*​* 
* *Epistle to the Ephesians 4.5.1–2.

*
*بعد هذا يقتبس النص :

1Pe 4:14  إن عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم. أما من جهتهم فيجدف عليه، وأما من جهتكم فيمجد.  


بالطبع هذا الإستدلال لا يصح من الأساس، لسببين : 

1. هو فهم عبارة " روح المجد والله " على أن " روح المجد " سيحل ، وأيضا "  الله " سيحل، وهذا فهم مغلوط ، فالنص يقول " روح المجد والله " أي مثل  عبارة " روح الله والمجد "، أي المقصود " روح الله ". طبعا هو لن يفهم هذا  الكلام وإن فهمه لن يقبله، لذلك ندخل على النقطة الثانية. 
2. نرى النص في ترجمات آخرى ( كما يفعل هو ) :


الترجمة المشتركة - 1بط14-4 هَنيئًا لكُم إذا عَيَّروكُم مِنْ أجلِ اسمِ المَسيحِ، لأنَّ رُوحَ المَجدِ، رُوحَ اللهِ، يستَقِرُّ علَيكُم. 

الترجمة الكاثوليكية - 1بط14-4  طوبى لَكم إِذا عَيَّركم مِن أَجْلِ اسْمِ المَسيح، لأَنَّ روحَ المَجْدِ، روحَ الله، يَستَقِرُّ فيكم. 

الترجمة البوليسية - 1بط14-4 إِذا ما أُهِنتُم مِنْ أَجلِ اسْمِ المسيح فطُوبى لكم! لأَنَّ روحَ المجدِ ((الذي هُوَ روحُ)) اللهِ يَسْتَقِرُّ عَلَيْكم. 

ترجمة كتاب الحياة - 1بط14-4 فَإِذَا لَحِقَتْكُمُ  الإِهَانَةُ لأَنَّكُمْ تَحْمِلُونَ اسْمَ الْمَسِيحِ، فَطُوبَى لَكُمْ!  لأَنَّ رُوحَ الْمَجْدِ، أَيْ رُوحَ اللهِ، يَسْتَقِرُّ عَلَيْكُمْ. *



*إذن فلا يصلح الإستشهاد ( بنفس طريقته ) بهذا النص، وحتى لو كان قال ما تريده فلا مشكلة ( ولكن في وقتها ).



**وفي النهاية نكتفي بتعليق البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي على هذا النص المقدس:

**ومنذ القديم صار هذا مع كل واحد  من القديسين لكي يقدّس أولئك الذين يقبلونه بأمانة، ولكن حينما وُلد أولئك  الأنبياء، لم يَقُل عندئذٍ أنه الكلمة صار جسدًا، ولا حينما تألموا قيل أنه  هو نفسه قد تألم. ولكن حينما جاء بيننا من مريم العذراء في نهاية الأزمنة  لأجل إبطال الخطية، لأنه هكذا سُّر الآب أن يرسل ابنه الذاتي " مولودًا من  امرأة مولودًا تحت الناموس " (غلا4:4)؛ عندئذٍ قيل إنه أخذ جسدًا وصار  إنسانًا، وبهذا الجسد تألّم لأجلنا كما يقول بطرس " فإذ قد تألم المسيح  لأجلنا بالجسد " (1بط1:4)، لكي يقبل الكّل ويؤمنوا أنه كان إلهًا على  الدوام، وقد قدّس أولئك الذين أتى إليهم، ورتّب كل الأشياء حسب مشيئة الآب،  وفيما بعد صار لأجلنا إنسانًا، وكما يقول الرسول       " اللاهوت حلّ في الجسد " (كو9:2)، وهذا يساوي القول " إنه هو الله، له جسده الخاص به، وقد صار إنسانًا لأجلنا مستخدمًا هذا الجسد كأداة.*
*وبناء على هذا فقد قيل عن خواص الجسد أنها خاصة به حيث إنه كان في  الجسد، وذلك مثل أن يجوع، وأن يعطش، وأن يتألم، وأن يتعب، وما شابهها من  الأمور المختصّة بالجسد، بينما من الناحية الأخرى فإن الأعمال الخاصة  بالكلمة ذاته مثل إقامة الموتى، وإعادة البصر إلى العميان، وشفاء المرأة  نازفة الدم، قد فعلها بواسطة جسده، والكلمة حمل ضعفات الجسد كما لو كانت  له، لأن الجسد كان جسده، والجسد خَدَم أعمال اللاهوت، لأن اللاهوت كان في الجسد ولأن الجسد كان جسد الله.  وحسنًا قال النبي "حملها" (إش4:53، مت17:8) ولم يقل إنه " شفى ضعفاتنا "  لئلا إذ تكون هذه الضعفات خارج جسده هو، وهو يشفيها فقط ـ كما كان يفعل  دائمًا فإنه يترك البشر خاضعين للموت، ولكنه حمل ضعفاتنا، وحمل هو نفسه  خطايانا، لكي يتضّح أنه قد صار إنسانًا لأجلنا، وأن الجسد الذي حَمَل  الضعفات، هو جسده الخاص، وبينما هو نفسه لم يصبه ضرر أبدًا   " بحمله  خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة " كما قال بطرس (1بط24:2) فإننا نحن البشر قد  افتدينا من أوجاعنا وامتلأنا ببر الكلمة.*​ضد الأريوسيين، المقالة الثالثة، 26: 31 ، ترجمة المركز الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية ، طبعة ثانية مزيدة ومنقحة.


​ 


*دمتم سالمين في إسم الرب يسوع :new5:*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*الرد للمسيحيين فقط بسبب أن الموضوع هو رد على مسلم قال شبهته بالفعل، فغير مسموح إلا له بالرد.*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

*اعلق ولا معلقش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اعلق ولا معلقش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*لو مسيحي علّق :new6:*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

*شوف يا اخ مولكا ما سمعته يساوى حاجة واحدة 
ان الاخ " ميمو " ماشى بنظام بما ان الكيبورد فيه زراير والبوتجاز برضة فيه زراير يبقى اكيد السخان فيه زراير وهذا هو الاستنتاج الطبيعى لزراير القميص 

اولا دا لا لاهوت مسيحى ولا لاهوت يهودى ولا اسلامى ولا كونفوشى حتى دا اسمه " لاهوت المصاطب بتاع المسلمين "

اولا اى عيل درس بدايات اللاهوت وخصوصا الثيؤلوجى " اى دراسة الالهيات " يعرف ان من صفات الله " انه يحوى بكسر الياء ولا يحوى بفتح الياء "
بمعنى انه يحوى كل شئ لان ذاته لا تحد ولا يحويه شئ لانه فوق الزمان والمكان 

ولم ولن يقل اى معوق غير الاخ " ميمو المسلم النصرانى " ان طبيعة الله تحوى فى شئ ما
فهو يملء السماوات والارض لانه يحويها ولا تحويه 

ثانيا زى مقلت انه استنتج وجود زراير فى القميص بافتراض وجود زراير فى الكيبورد
مع ان زراير القميص حاجة وزراير الكيبورد حاجة تانية خالص
لكن الفتى والعجن والعفانة الفكرية اللى بيتمتع بيها المسلمين دا اخرها

المسلم يتعامل مع الله انه " حجم " يستوى على العرش ولا يوجد فى التواليت ويصعد اليه النبى فى سدرة المنتهى متخيلين الله " حجم "
فكيف يكون الحجم الكبييييييييير فى حجم صغير اللى هو الجسد 
وطالما اللاهوت حل فى الجسد اذن حجمه اصغر من الجسد

ودا كله نابع من عفانة وزبالة اللاهوت الاسلامى 

فى حين ان اللاهوت او طبيعة الله الالهية ليست " حجما " لكنها " روحا " سرمديا فوق الزمن والمكان والروح لا يحجم ولا يحد 
فهو موجود معى الان وموجود مع مولكا فى بيتهم وموجود مع الاخ ميمو فى بيتهم وموجود فى كل الخليقة لا يحد ولا يحجم 
فمن الكفر والزندقة " باللغة الاسلامية " ان تعامل طبيعة الله " كحجم " لانها بهذا يصبح لله حدود مهما كان ضخامة حجمه 
ونبع من فكرته الزبالة والتعامل مع الله " كحجم " قال ازاى الجسد يحوى اللاهوت 
ولكن العكس هو الصحيح ان الله كان فى المسيح ظاهرا وليس محويا لانه لا يحوى 
فظهوره لم يحده ولم يسلبه صفة فائقية الوجود ككلى الوجود
فهو الكلمة  فى الجسد ظاهرا وهو لم يزل فى حضن ابيه يحوى الخليقة كلها

النقطة التانية من الغباء بل من العته ان تقارن بين مسحة المؤمنين والملوك والكهنة والانبياء بروح الله وبين حلول ملء اللاهوت فى المسيح جسديا 
لييييييييييه؟
هقولك ليه وامرى لله
لان الروح لما حل على الانبياء والكهنة والملوك فى العهد القديم كان " للتكريس " وليس لاستعلان الله 
ولما الروح حل على اولاد الله فى العهد الجديد " كان لاستعادة الانسان الجديد وخلع العتيق وسكنى  الروح فينا وتقديسنا " وليس لاستعلان الله الغير مدرك فى طبيعتنا
فلم يصر الروح متجسدا فى البشر بل اصبح الروح عاملا فى البشر 
اما الكلمة " ملء لاهوت الله " لما حل فى الجسد " صار انسانا بالحقيقة " لم يكن لمسحة الجسد بل كان " لاستعلان الله الكلى لنا " كصورة الله وطبيعته والمساو له 
ولما صار جسدا حل عليه الروح " لمسحته جسديا " ليس لمسحته ككلمة الله لكن مسحته فى جسده فاشترك معنا فى بشريتنا وقبل المسحة 
قبل المسحة  هو ايضا " ملء اللاهوت المتحد بالجسد " وبعد المسحة ايضا هو " ملء اللاهوت المتحد بالجسد " لم تتغير طبيعته لان طبيعة الاتحاد بين ملء اللاهوت وجسده الخاص كان اتحاد طبائعى وليس حلول للمسحة وللتقديس كما الحال لنا وللمسيح ايضا فى معموديته كسابق لنا 

فمسحتنا بروح الله ليس " حلول استعلانى لله " لكنه حلول " لننال بنوية الله ولتدشين الكيان الانسانى " وقبلها لم نحصل عليها لان الروح لم يحل وبعد وقبل الحلول مازلنا بشريين 
لكن حلول الكلمة " ملء اللاهوت " فى الجسد " هو حلول ملء لاهوت الله لاستعلان الله فى الجسد فصار الله انسانا بالحقيقة  

حد فاهم حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

*



 ان الاخ " ميمو " ماشى بنظام بما ان الكيبورد فيه زراير والبوتجاز برضة فيه  زراير يبقى اكيد السخان فيه زراير وهذا هو الاستنتاج الطبيعى لزراير  القميص 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الكلام دا بالرغم انه في صورة هزار إلا انه صحيح فعلا،
هو بيتعامل بنظام البحث بإستخدام خاصية البحث في الفانديك وخلاص!

دا استاذهم!!
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

*كنت اتذكر ان هذا " المعتوه " قبلا كان بينصب على المسلمين وبيقولهم ربى الذى تفسيره يا معلم اذن لما توما قال ربى والهى فربى يعنى معلم 
ولا يعرف هذا الجويهل ان فى فرق بين اللفظ السامى " rabbi " الذى تفسيره  معلم يهودى وبين اللفظ اليونانى " كريوس " اى الرب وعدت على المسلمين الغلابة
لان اصلا اللى بيلقنهم جاهل فكيف سيصحح له شلة الجهلة
وان كان رب  البيت بالجهل ضاربا فشيمة اهل البيت التحزيما والرقصا
وسمعنى احلى سلام للاقفاص اللى قاعدين على البالتوك 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

*معلش، انا هاحاول أنزل رد بنفس الطريقة كل يوم ( بإذن المسيح ) .. عشان ماعنديش وقت للمستوى دا ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

*
**القديس أمبروسيوس

هو ذراع الآب، لأنه خلق الجميع، وهو الحكمة (1 كو 30:1) حكمة الآب... وهو قدرة الآب، لأن فيه يحل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا[1]. ​**
​           يميز القديس كيرلس بين ملء اللاهوت بالنسبة للسيد المسيح وبين حلول الروح القدس في القديسين.
**

القديس كيرلس الكبير​*
*   v   إننا نؤمن بأن العماد الذي تمّ في المسيح هو الاتّحاد الأكمل... وأما فينا نحن فمع أنه قيل أنه "حلّ فينا" إلا أن حلوله فينا هو حلول نسبي، أي بالمشاركة والنعمة، لأن فيه وحده "يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" [9]، أي أن الحلول الكائن فيه ليس مجرد حلول نسبي أو بالمشاركة مثلنا... بل هو اتحاد حقيقي بين طبيعة الإلهية غير المحدودة وهيكل جسده المولود من العذراء[2].

  v  كإنسانٍ قد صار الممسوح بيننا، بالرغم من أنه هو الذي يعطي الروح القدس للمستحقين قبوله (أع 38:10) وليس بمكيال، كما يقول المغبوط القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي (يو 34:3). ولا نحن نقول إن كلمة الله حل كما في إنسانٍ عادٍ (مجرد إنسان) في المولود من العذراء القديسة (مريم) لئلا يفتكر أحد في أن المسيح مجرد إنسان حاملٍ لله. حل الكلمة (اللاغوس) بيننا (سكن وسطنا) (يو14:1) وعن المسيح كُتب أن فيه "قد حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" (كو 9:2) ونحن لا نعتقد نه إذ صار جسدًا، فإن الكلمة (اللوغوس) قد حل فيه كحلوله في القديسين ونحن لا نعتبر أن حلول اللاهوت في المسيح يشبه ذاك الحلول في البشر فإن الله اتحد بالطبيعة ولم يتحول إلى إنسان أو جسد. 
**​**إن الكلمة (الذاتي) قد وجد حلول، كما لحلول النفس في الإنسان إذ نقول عن سكناها في جسده[3]. 

   القديس مقاريوس الكبير 
​  v   السرّ المكتوم بالحقيقة منذ الدهور ومنذ الأجيال، لكنه أُظهر في الأزمنة الأخيرة بظهور المسيح، فإن السرّ الذي رآه (حزقيال ص 1) هو سرّ النفس التي كانت ستستقبل ربّها وتصير هي ذاتها عرشًا لمجده[4].


**القديس هيلاري أسقف بوايتيه​*
*   v  ملء اللاهوت الساكن فيه جسديًا يؤكد حقيقة طبيعته (الإلهية). هي هي (طبيعة الله) الذاتية ووحدة الطبيعة الحية، التي لا يمكن انقسامها بالتمايز لا يمكن انقسامها أيضًا بولادة طبيعة حية[5]. 
  v  ليس الابن بصاحب نصيب أو جزء في الآب، إذ يشهد الابن ذاته أن كل ما للآب هو لي، وكل ما لي هو لك (أيها الآب)، وكل ما لك هو لي. ويشهد الرسول (بولس) أن فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا، وبحسب طبيعة الأشياء، فإن الجزء لا يمكن أن يملك الكل، إنه هو الابن الكامل للآب الكامل، لأن من له الكل قد أعطى الكل له، ومع هذا لا يليق أن نتخيل أن الآب لم يعطِ لأنه لا يزال يملك، أو أنه فقد (ما أعطاه) لأنه قد أعطى الابن![6]
​ *
*[1] Concerning Virgins, 3:1 (3).
[2] PG 75:1400.
[3] Letters, 17:9.
[4] Homilies, 1:2.ترجمة مركز دراسات الآباء بالقاهرة
[5] On the Trinity, 9:1-2.
[6] On the Trinity, 2:8.





عن تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي.
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

> *القديس كيرلس الكبير​*
> *   v    إننا نؤمن بأن العماد الذي تمّ في المسيح هو الاتّحاد الأكمل... وأما  فينا نحن فمع أنه قيل أنه "حلّ فينا" إلا أن حلوله فينا هو حلول نسبي، أي  بالمشاركة والنعمة، لأن فيه وحده "يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" [9]، أي أن  الحلول الكائن فيه ليس مجرد حلول نسبي أو بالمشاركة مثلنا... بل هو اتحاد  حقيقي بين طبيعة الإلهية غير المحدودة وهيكل جسده المولود من العذراء[2].
> 
> v  كإنسانٍ قد صار الممسوح بيننا، بالرغم من أنه هو الذي يعطي الروح  القدس للمستحقين قبوله (أع 38:10) وليس بمكيال، كما يقول المغبوط القديس  يوحنا الإنجيلي (يو 34:3). ولا نحن نقول إن كلمة الله حل كما في إنسانٍ  عادٍ (مجرد إنسان) في المولود من العذراء القديسة (مريم) لئلا يفتكر أحد في  أن المسيح مجرد إنسان حاملٍ لله. حل الكلمة (اللاغوس) بيننا (سكن وسطنا)  (يو14:1) وعن المسيح كُتب أن فيه "قد حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" (كو 9:2)  ونحن لا نعتقد نه إذ صار جسدًا، فإن الكلمة (اللوغوس) قد حل فيه كحلوله في  القديسين ونحن لا نعتبر أن حلول اللاهوت في المسيح يشبه ذاك الحلول في  البشر فإن الله اتحد بالطبيعة ولم يتحول إلى إنسان أو جسد.
> **​**إن الكلمة (الذاتي) قد وجد حلول، كما لحلول النفس في الإنسان إذ نقول عن سكناها في جسده*


*صح .........*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مارس 2012)

*لي عودة....*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مارس 2012)

*من الواضح جداً ضحالة الموضوع الذي تقدم به طارحه - وهي شبهة في الحقيقة تنم عن عدم معرفة وجهل واضحين في المسيحية - لابل ويزيد على ذلك هرطقة أخرى او بالاحرى كفر للذات الإلهية - الذات المستحقة لكل تسبيح...*

*ولن اتطرق كثيراً لما جاء في المغالطات الكثيرة - وقد قام اخي مولكا بتلخيصها بشكل اكثر من رائع لكن لندخل على التفنيد او بالاحرى تصحيح الفكر المنحرف الذي قد يسوقه المشككين للناس الاخرين والبسطاء منهم *

*اولا لنبدأ بمعنى اللاهوت - الذي ذكره معلمنا القديس بولس في الاية - الكثير ممن يقرأون الان سيضنون ان اللاهوت معناه علم اللاهوت الذي يدرس! وسينظر البعض الاخر الى كلمات الاخ يوحنا حينما يتحدث عن اللاهوت الاسلامي وسيفكر البعض ويقول (ما هذا هل في الاسلام علم اسمه اللاهوت؟) او بالاحرى لا يدركون معنى الكلمة وسنشرحها من سياق الكلمة التي أستخدما معلمنا بولس...*

*اللاهوت او ما يعبر عنها في اللغة الانكليزية بـ Godhead وليس Theolgoy وباليونانية (*θεότης﻿*) وتعني جوهر الله او طبيعة الله - وهذه الكلمة المميزة التي أستعملها القديس بولس تختلف عن كثير من كلمات ذكرت في العهد الجديد وهذه الكلمة هي الوحيدة المستعملة في العهد الجديد بهذا المعنى... يقول العالم اللاهوتي جون فالفورد في تفسيره للعهد الجديد*


There is no “fullness” (plērōma) in philosophy based on vainhuman reasoning. For in Christ all the fullness of the Deity lives. Hence onlyin Christ can one have fullness. Apart from Him is emptiness. As philosopherJean Paul Sartre put it, “Life is an empty bubble on the sea of nothingness” (cf.Ecc. 1:14-18). The word for “Deity” is theotētos, a strong word (used only herein the NT) for Christ’s essence as God. The full deity of Christ is nonethelessin bodily form—a full humanity (cf. Col. 1:22). Both Christ’s deity andhumanity were challenged by this early Gnostic-like heresy.
 
Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). TheBible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (2:677). Wheaton, IL:Victor Books.
 
*سأقوم بترجمة بعض الفقرت التي تحتها خط كي يستطيع الجميع معرفة ما يقصد - يقول فالفورد بأن كلمة "مليء" لا يمكن ان تخاطب العقل البشري بدون جدوى - اي ما معناه بأن التمام او الكمال قد حل بالمليء وبدون نقصان. ويضيف ايضاً ويقول ان كلمة لاهوت قد ذكرت في هذا النص من العهد الجديد كي تركز على ان ما حل في المسيح هو طبيعة الله او جوهر الله - وقد حلت بالمليء في شخص المسيح جسدياً وقد كانت طبيعة المسيح الانسانية والإلهية تحدي للكثير من الهرطقات الوجودية التي كان تنكرها ..*

*وايضاً:*


Vincent says: “The verse contains two distinct assertions: (1)That the fullness of the Godhead eternally dwells in Christ …; (2) The fulnessof the Godhead dwells in Him … as one having a human body.”﻿ 14 Many of thecults mentioned above would admit that some form of divinity dwelt in Jesus. Thisverse is identifying all the fullness of the Godhead with Him, in His manhood. Theargument is clear—if there is such a sufficiency in the Person of the LordJesus Christ, why be satisfied with teachings which slight or ignore Him?

MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer'sBible Commentary  : Old and NewTestaments (Col2:9). Nashville:Thomas Nelson.


*فنحن إذاً قد سلمنا في هذا النص بأن اللاهوت (اي طبيعة الله قد حلت بمليئها في شخص المسيح) - وهذا شيء لا يقبل الجدال...*

*ويؤكد هذا الشي التحليل النصي للعهد الجديد بلغته اليونانية الاصلية:*


κατ-οικέω dwell. πλήρωμα﻿﻿ fullness, plenitude. θεότης﻿ -τητοςἡ deity, Godhead (distinguish from θειότης “divinity” which ﻿den.﻿ a quality). σωματικῶςembodied; or ﻿perh﻿. in reality ﻿v.﻿17, (σῶμα).

Zerwick, M., & Grosvenor, M. (1974). A grammaticalanalysis of the Greek New Testament. Originally published under title: Analysisphilologica Novi Testamenti Graeci; translated, revised and adapted by MaryGrosvenor in collaboration with the author. (606). Rome: Biblical Institute Press.

*والمنتبهين لهذا الموضوع جيداً سيعرفون لماذا وضعت خط تحت التحليل النصي وما قصدي منه؟ *

*اما بخصوص الخلط بين روح الله الحال في الانبياء والقديسين واللاهوت المعلن في شخص المسيح ..فالفرق شاسع بالتأكيد - لانه وببساطة لم يكن هناك شخص قد تحلى بما في المسيح من قدرة لان ما حل في المسيح هو اللاهوت بعينه اي جوهر الله لذلك فأن اعماله هي أعمال الله، واقواله هي اقوال الله، وسلطانه هو سلطان الله، وحتى في موته وقيامته قد برهن (بخلاف المسحاء بالروح) بأنه الله القائم من بين الاموات...*


Jesus Christ is far more than an inspired prophet, anextraordinary moral teacher, or even some kind of supernatural being. The verysubstance of God exists in Jesus the Messiah in His incarnation, His life onearth, and His resurrected and ascended body.

Cabal, T., Brand, C. O., Clendenen, E. R., Copan, P., Moreland, J., & Powell, D. (2007).The Apologetics Study Bible: Real Questions, Straight Answers, Stronger Faith (1785).Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.

*يسوع المسيح اكثر من كونه نبياً ملهم او معلم مميز للاخلاق او حتى نوع من المخلوقات الخارقة - لان جوهر الله وطبيعته حالة في يسوع المسيا في تجسده، في حياته على الارض وفي قيامته وفي صعود جسده...*

*اذا فالفرق شاسع كما اوضحنا...*

*اما بخصوص هل حد الناسوت اللاهوت ...فأنا لا الوم الاخ المسلم اذا كان يحاول تلخيص هذا الموضوع من خلال استخدامنا الانساني لاي تجسدات لامور واشياء من حولنا قد نعي فهمها ...لكن السؤال هو ليس في الجسد نفسه - السؤال هو ما الذي "حل" في الجسد - وهو بالتأكيد اكبر وأسمى - ومن المعيب جداً و من غير اللائق ان نضع حدوداً حينما نتناقش عن الذات الإلهية التي هي قادرة على كل شيء:*


“Incarnation” could quite properly be used for anyembodiment in any flesh. But we can limit the inquiry to human flesh most ofthe time, since that is the predominant range of reference. The incarnation ofwhat is another question. Clearly implied is the assumption that the “what” issomething other than flesh and something “higher” than flesh. It would beunwise, however, to limit the discussion to the idea of God or a god incarnate.

Dunn, J. D. G. (1996). Incarnation. In D. N. Freedman (Ed.),The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary (D. N. Freedman, Ed.) (3:398). New York: Doubleday.



*تحياتي وسلام الرب معكم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

*تم إضافة رد صوتي للأخ remo2010*​


----------



## اليسوس انيستي (8 مارس 2012)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع استاذ مولكا واستاذنا سان ردود واجوبه اكثر من رائعه المسيح يقويكم *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يباركك حبيبي أليسوس، 

من عجائب القدر، أن يطلق " مسلم " على اللاهوت انه محدود!!! الغريب ليس اللفظ فقط، بل أن هذا معلمهم!!
*


----------

